# KI or CHI recommendation?



## Bravissimo (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,

I was curious if anyone who practices Kiaijitsu, or a pressure point art, could suggest a good book or video to help me start working on my chi.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2009)

The Root of Chinese Qigong: Secrets for Health, Longevity, and Enlightenment - Dr Yang Jwing Ming


----------



## thetruth (Jan 15, 2009)

Bravissimo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was curious if anyone who practices Kiaijitsu, or a pressure point art, could suggest a good book or video to help me start working on my chi.



What do you want to work or your chi for, health (worthwhile) or self defense (up for debate as to its effectiveness)??????

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2009)

thetruth said:


> What do you want to work or your chi for, health (worthwhile) or self defense (up for debate as to its effectiveness)??????
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
Qi for SD is not so much I train qi and that is my SD it is more to a different way of training qi that is more applicable to your SD training.


----------



## Bravissimo (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, both. And when I say that, I mean that:

1) Even if its all nonsense, the meditative and kinesiological benefits will have a positive impact on my mental and physical self (respectively), thereby allowing me a better bill of health, as well as the mental acuity and reasonability that would allow me to defend myself more effectively.

2) If there is something to TCM (which I believe there is), the increase in my Qi flow will bring about greater strength, health,  mental acuity, and physical durability that will likewise allow me to defend myself more effectively.

So...both.

Skepticism is healthy. Cynicism is not. I know there are many people who want to speak poorly of the beliefs and ideas of others, but I prefer to make up my own mind after asking around. : )


Person A: Winter is approaching. Its because of the tilt of the earth on its axis causing our hemisphere to be ever so slightly father from the sun.

Person B: No, its because Persephone consumed the seeds of a pomegranate, and now we shall all suffer the cold for a third part of each year!

Me: Hey, its snowing.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 16, 2009)

Xue Sheng offered a very good book.

In fact it is one of the books I go back to as a reference.

Dr. Jwing Ming Yang's book Qigong health and Martial arts I think was one of his first books on the subject so he cramed alot of stuff in there.

What is really great about this book is it list not only the Acupunture text name but also the Taoist names on some of the points.

This is really helpful when talking about Taoist Qigong.

Also look into Chinese system of food cures by Henry Lu. This book is great to show you the importance of food and Qi.


In conclusion learning about Qi is a vast subject with so many subcatagories. I have been studying it for a little over 10years and I don't even think I scratched the surface.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 16, 2009)

I wanted to add something about Japanese and Ki.

The Japanese tend to work with Ki differently than Chinese.

The Japanese focus more on spirit while the Chinese tend to focus more on Qi. I guess the Japanese do things reversed.

I asked my Japanese wife her thoughts on the matter of Ki cultivation and she said in lines of my spirit strong I don't have to focus on Ki.

Though cetain Qigong exercises do exist in Japan I don't think it is as developed as it was in China. I think there is such a strong connection to spirit and it is engrained in just about everything the Japanese do.


----------



## Bravissimo (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually purchased his Qigong health and Martial arts book years ago.  I remember having a very hard time with it.  Maybe I was just too young then to understand.  If I still knew where that book was, I'd dig it out and try it again and see what I can do.

One of the schools I was at touched on Kyusho a great deal.  One of the students asked if he should learn japanese words or chinese words to get a better understanding, and the answer was a resounding 'chinese'.

Makes sense to me, since its where it all came from, they would have the best sense of it.  Otherwise its like trying to learn german so you can read a german translation of Shakespeare.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2009)

Another good book on Xingyiquan and internal (Qi) 

Xing Yi Nei Gong: Xing Yi Health Maintenance and Internal Strength Development by Dan Miller and Tim Cartmell


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 16, 2009)

> I remember having a very hard time with it. Maybe I was just too young then to understand. If I still knew where that book was, I'd dig it out and try it again and see what I can do.


 Well Jwing Ming Yang has to points in his book called Mingmen.

Mingmen(In Acupunture is GV-4)

Mingmen(term used by martial artist) is Gv-10 which is known as Lingtai.

Yang also lists Jade pillow point as the Taoist name and Naohu as the acupunturist name and list the point as GV-17 But Jade pillow point is BL-9. I guess the book can be confusing lol.



> on Kyusho a great deal. One of the students asked if he should learn japanese words or chinese words to get a better understanding, and the answer was a resounding 'chinese'.


 I don't know Kyusho is Japanese but an Acupunture book will mostly have the names in Chinese or English translation. 

Speaking about Tim Cartmell he wrote an article in Kungfu Tai chi magazine about Hsing yi and ground work interesting read. Oh Tim's site
he speaks about it more.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jan 23, 2009)

Bravissimo said:


> Well, both. And when I say that, I mean that:
> 
> 1) Even if its all nonsense, the meditative and kinesiological benefits will have a positive impact on my mental and physical self (respectively), thereby allowing me a better bill of health, as well as the mental acuity and reasonability that would allow me to defend myself more effectively.
> 
> 2) If there is something to TCM (which I believe there is), the increase in my Qi flow will bring about greater strength, health,  mental acuity, and physical durability that will likewise allow me to defend myself more effectively.



You're making some pretty big assumptions about what qigong practice will provide. I think you're setting yourself up for disappointment.Actual qigong training tends to be very different than people think it is and doesn't usually provide the results they expected. It works in ways that people don't expect and may not recognize.

I recommend you skip the books and find a good teacher.


----------

